# Decisions



## Jessica C (Feb 17, 2019)

I’m getting started with my hobby farm. I’ve got a rancher mentor that I plan to get meat goats and Guinea fowl from in the spring. I’m on a waiting list for a kangal pup. I’ve read “The Way of the Pack.” Solid fencing coming in 4-6 weeks. Chickens too. 
This rancher breeds a litter of Great Pyrenees pups every couple years. Both working parents. She told me she has some coming in spring. They keep predators including raptors away from her stock.
My question is - which dog to get? Or both? I have a small property, 4 acres. But we have bears, coyotes, foxes, bobcats and raptors. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## mystang89 (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm off the opinion, "don't bite off more to much"when you are first starting out. If start with one GP and see how it goes. You said he breeds them every year so if you see that you can handle it even just want another, then you have that option available to you.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 1, 2019)

That's quite the predator load... I think you will need more than one dog.  The question is timing - and I'm not the person with the answer for that one.  Hopefully, someone with lots of LGD experience   @Southern by choice @Ridgetop     will chime in on that.  I have roughly the same amount of land and several dogs.  Coyotes and bobcats are our main predators.


----------

